# [SOLVED] Problemy z karta graficzna

## gentoo_ozzy

Sytuacja jest taka. Mam grafike gigabyte geforca 9600gt.

Włączam maszynę i po chwili pracy patrzę w nvida-settings i ... temperatura rdzenia 75'. 

Rozumiem że chłodzona jest pasywnie ale bez przesady

Przy zwykłym użytkowaniu kompa? Dzisiaj juz zwatpilem zaktulizowalem system co zajeło pare godzin patrze a temperatura 85'. 

Odpalilem glxgears w ciagu 5 min temp. Siegnela 105' potem już wyłączyłem kompa.

Pytanie moje jest takie. Zwalona karta? Złe napięcia od plyty głównej? Stery?

Zasilacz mam nówkę 500W, grafika też nowa ma z 2 miesiace (poprzednio radeon, ktory po 5 latach sfiksowal)

Prosze najuprzejmiej o jakies konstruktywne wypowiedzi...

----------

## dziadu

Odkurz kartę graficzną.

----------

## Qlawy

 *gentoo_ozzy wrote:*   

> (...)
> 
> Zasilacz mam nowke 500w
> 
> (...)

 

Auto mam nówkę zielone. - Sory ale nie mogłem się powstrzymać

Odkurz karciochę i powinno być ok

----------

## gentoo_ozzy

zacząłem od odkurzenia jej, i w_ogole calego kompa ale nie pomoglo.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## SlashBeast

norma, to pasywka w koncu. Ja na Twoim miejscu powiesil bym pod radiatorem na zipkach 12cm wiatrak puszczony na 5v, bedzie bezglosny a temperatura znacznie spadnie. Do tego Xorg chyba ma jakas tam opcje do spowalnainia grafiki, jak nie jest uzywana za bardzo - sprawdz man sterownikow nvidia. Albo zmien mu to chlodzenie pasywne na inne, S1 albo S2 od AC (w ogole podaj jaka to karta albo daj jej zdjecie).

----------

## gentoo_ozzy

no mam dwa poziomy w ustawieniach. 0 do zwyklej pracy i 1 do intensywnej.

normalnie jest na 0 chyba ze mu poszcze glxgearsa to wsiada na 1...

takie to cudo: http://www.bitcomputer.pl/product.php?id=8772

Gigabyte PCI-E GeForce 9600GT 512MB DDR3 256bit

----------

## SlashBeast

Jak nie wiesza Ci komputera z powodu temperatury to znaczy, ze nie jest zle. Takie kwarty jak ta, nadaja sie do dobrze wentylowanej obudowy albo zakladasz na to nadmuch - inaczej sie nie da. Zamontuj wiatrak.

----------

## Belliash

to w koncu forum o gentoo czy o hardware?

GF7XXX w idlu ma 80* C, w stresie ponad 120* C

tak przynajmniej pokazuje w windowsie... wierzyc nie wierzyc - karty sie dotknac nie da...

TEN TYP TAK MA!

Nie wiesza sie? To nie rob problemu z niczego!

P.S. na przyszlosc sa inne fora od tego...

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie przesadzaj, sam tez pewnie bym tutaj zapytal.

----------

## gentoo_ozzy

dobra, zamontuje wiatrak i zobacze.

temat moze malo linuxowy, aczkolwiek w pierwszym poście było nawiązanie do ewentualnych zmian w konfiguracji etc.

zreszta gdzie sie lepszych informacji szukac jak nie na forum gentoo...

a btw. zwieszac tez sie lubi, jak odpale cs-a albo wrzuce renderowanie filmu, kolorowe paski i restarcik.

pozdrawiam!

----------

## SlashBeast

U mnie bylo podobnie, dopiero na xorg-server-1.6 nie ma tego. (Tyle, ze ja mam intela)

----------

## gentoo_ozzy

to jak odmaskuja 1.6 to sobie zmerguje, i zobacze czy sie poprawi.

dziekuje za pomoc.

----------

## SlashBeast

Jak znam zycie nigdy nie odmaskuja 1.6, moze 1.7 bedzie mialo testing keywords.

----------

## dylon

Karta MSI GF 9600GT (z malym wiatrakiem ale sciagnieta plastikowa obudowa bo mi gniazda sata zaslaniala)

Kompa wylaczam kilka razy w roku jak gdzie wyjezdzam na kilka dni.

Teraz:

normalnie: 59oC

5minut glxgears: 63oC

xorg: 1.5.3-r6

----------

## gentoo_ozzy

dobra. przyinwestowalem w 2 wiatraczki, 12 i 8.

zobacze jakie efekty i dam znac

----------

## SlashBeast

80mm daruj sobie, walnij 12mm od dolu karty na tym radiatorze, na 800 obrotow ustaw i bedzie cacy.

----------

## gentoo_ozzy

zamontowałem i 12 i 8, z czego 12 pod grafika a 8 do cyrkulacji powietrza.

efekty:

normalna praca 52'

5min glxgears 60'

;D jest róznica w 52' a 75', 60' a 105'...

wniosek taki, ze idea chlodzenia pasywnego sie nie sprawdza. zamiast jednego wbudowanego juz wiatraka na karcie 

uzywam dwoch dodatkowych... wiec nie ma co przeplacac i lepiej kupowac karte z wiatrakiem.

i niech nikt nie mowi ze 80' przy normalnej pracy przy chlodzeniu pasywnym to norma...

pozdrawiam

----------

## SlashBeast

Male wiatraczki sa glosne (z kazdym tygodniem coraz glosniejsze) i malo wydajne, 12cm na masywny radiator daje bardzo dobre temperatury i zupelna bezgloscnosc.

----------

## Qlawy

 *gentoo_ozzy wrote:*   

> wniosek taki, ze idea chlodzenia pasywnego sie nie sprawdza. zamiast jednego wbudowanego juz wiatraka na karcie 
> 
> uzywam dwoch dodatkowych... wiec nie ma co przeplacac i lepiej kupowac karte z wiatrakiem.
> 
> i niech nikt nie mowi ze 80' przy normalnej pracy przy chlodzeniu pasywnym to norma...
> ...

 

przykro mi ale BeZeDuRA

pasywne jest dobre, ale muszą być spełnione pewne założenia. Po pierwsze i najważniejsze, dobrze zaprojektowana obudowa, w której jest przepływ powietrza. Po drugie, zostańmy przy tej karcie, jak ktoś ma pasywną kartę to na pewno nie planuje na niej grać, czy odpalać glxgears! To są karty głownie do pracy biurowej.

Po trzecie, chłodzenie pasywne sprawdza się jak najbardziej, ale nie na elementach które wydzielają >100W ciepła. Zauważ, że taki Intel Atom spokojnie biega na pasywnym chłodzeniu, a i tak jest mu relatywnie chłodno.

----------

## Bialy

 *Qlawy wrote:*   

>  *gentoo_ozzy wrote:*   wniosek taki, ze idea chlodzenia pasywnego sie nie sprawdza. zamiast jednego wbudowanego juz wiatraka na karcie 
> 
> uzywam dwoch dodatkowych... wiec nie ma co przeplacac i lepiej kupowac karte z wiatrakiem.
> 
> i niech nikt nie mowi ze 80' przy normalnej pracy przy chlodzeniu pasywnym to norma...
> ...

 

Zgadzam się.

Jam mam kartę 8800GT i FX-60 pasywnie chłodzone.

Jak chcesz kupować coś z pasywnym chłodzeniem, to trzeba zakup ze 3 razy przemyśleć i "poukładać" klocki w obudowie   :Wink: 

----------

## gentoo_ozzy

tak, bzdura. ludzie kupują sobie geforca 9x poto żeby pracować pod excelem i czytać wiadomości na onecie.

sory, to brzmi trochę absurdalnie. po co kupować kartę z pasywnym chłodzeniem, droższa od swojej wersji z wiatrakiem jeżeli nie ma sie zamiaru jej troche pomęczyć. po co kupowac kartę z "wysokim numerkiem" do pracy biurowej jezeli można kupić 5 razy taniej kartę która równie dobrze będzie działała w excelu jak i w wordzie.. po to żeby miec przeźroczyste okienka,  widgety, compiza i inne pierdoły?

no chyba nie.

a pasywne chłodzenie przez wielu użytkowników jest cenione za ... cisze

takie jest moje zdanie.

skoro BeZeDuRĄ jest zdanie 

 *Quote:*   

> idea chlodzenia pasywnego sie nie sprawdza. zamiast jednego wbudowanego juz wiatraka na karcie 
> 
> uzywam dwoch dodatkowych

 

to znaczy, że twierdzisz, że możesz mieć karte chłodzoną pasywnie bez żadnych dodatkowych wiatraków, co sie wyklucza z 

 *Quote:*   

> dobrze zaprojektowana obudowa, w której jest przepływ powietrza

 

cyrkulacja powietrza w obudowie wymusza istnienie jakiegos radiatora, chyba że sie myle?

nawet na opakowaniu od karty graficznej mam rozrysowany schemat ułożenia wiatraków w celu poprawnego przepływu powietrza...

a btw.

 *Quote:*   

> >100W ciepła

 

moc - jednostka [W]

ciepło = energia - jednostka [J]

moc != ciepło ...

problem rozwiżzany, koniec tematu

dziękuję za pomoc.

----------

## Qlawy

 *gentoo_ozzy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a btw.
> 
>  *Quote:*   >100W ciepła 
> ...

 

Ech... oczywiście chodzi o TDP które podaje się w Watach

----------

